# End of Work Permit



## leemillett1976 (Jan 6, 2009)

I am approaching the end of my current work permit and was successful in finding a new employer who offered me a six month contract. However upon my return to Canada after Christmas in the UK my new employer decided that they would not complete a Labour Market Opinion survey for the job.

I find myself with two weeks left on my work permit and do not want to leave Canada whilst my permanent residence is being processed. I have spoken to immigration and various people in Toronto regarding any way to stay on and work but keep drawing blanks.

Does anyone know of a way that would work for me to stay on and be able to work, I am open to any suggestions and particularly keen to hear from anyone who has been in my position.

Many thanks

Lee


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Lee, Welcome to the forum,
Sounds like you need to get good advice quickly. I have not been in your position, but I do know of an immigration lawyer who is great at finding more obscure ways to get into and stay in Canada. He offers free consultations so could be worth a try. Ian Goldman at Goldman Associates, Canadian Immigration Lawyers, your gateway to Canada
Good luck, we would be interested to hear what happens, especially if you learn something that will be useful to others.
Cheers Louise


----------



## the1gron (Jan 5, 2009)

i think getting help from all the ppl in this site really helps, i have no clue bout canada but i think if u went thru an agent or found out from the immigration ppl you shud get some info

sorry m of no help


----------

